# For those who have taken phenibut...



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I read some stuff online, mostly forum posts, about phenibut having negeative effects on the liver. There is very little scholarly information on phenibut, at least nothing regarding the liver.

I took about 475 mg on monday, and tuesday night/wednesday morning I had a *definite* pain underneath the bottom of my right ribcage (so the bottom of my liver). The pain was relatively mild and it came in acute waves, but I was definitely feeling pain and it was nothing hypochondriacal.

So post your experiences. The brand I used was primaforce powder. It could be the phenibut, or it could be impurities in the powder, like heavy metals.

I didn't feel any anxiolytic effects from it, so I would like to increase the dosage and try again, but I'm obviously hesitant to do so now...


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I've never tried it, but snorting bypasses liver digestion. if 475mg isn't a largish portion of powder :L


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have used the Primaforce brand (as well as one or two others that I cannot remember).

I have never had problems with feeling pain even when a 2 - 3 gram dose and occasionally combining with alcohol.

I usually take somewhere between 1.5 - 2.2 grams. In that range it is fairly anxiolytic for me (similar to a Xanax or Klonopin but not quite as good).

Phenibut powder does taste awful but when combined with some sort of juice (such as orange juice) it is tolerable.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you take it on an empty stomach? That might have something to do with it.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I use phenibut from smartpowders and never experienced that. I only use it once a week though. If I did it consecutively like you, I end up with hangover-type headaches, throbbing pains in the head, and lots of daytime sleepiness.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I took about 475 mg on monday, and tuesday night/wednesday morning I had a *definite* pain underneath the bottom of my right ribcage (so the bottom of my liver). The pain was relatively mild and it came in acute waves, but I was definitely feeling pain and it was nothing hypochondriacal.


I don't think that the pain was caused by phenibut, liver damage is something more subtle and it doesn't cause pain at early stage.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have experienced this pain before on phenibut. It was from overdosing though. I took 2g of phenibut and I completely o'ded. But anyways I had lower right pain that night. It really was painful.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

ehh i think its all in your head guys..ive never had any pain from phenibut and 99% of other people dont either..i know guys that have been running phenibut at 4-5 grams a day for months and dont have problems..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

belfort said:


> ehh i think its all in your head guys..ive never had any pain from phenibut and 99% of other people dont either..i know guys that have been running phenibut at 4-5 grams a day for months and dont have problems..


I'm very aware of the fact that I am a mild hypochondriac. This was unrelated though because liver effects were not on my mind at all and I was totally relaxed. I just moved while in my bed and I felt a definite pain. It is possible that my liver is weaker than most people's though, so I may be predisposed.

It's not just me either; it's a pretty common discussion on other online forums, that people experience a pain under the right ribcage.

I took 285 mg last night and have not felt any liver sensations to this point.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been taking 3G. Of Primeforce Phenibut (250mg. caps) on the weekends for the past couple of weeks and have had no problems.


----------



## James700 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used a few brands of phenibut since around 2003, primaforce being the weakest and the strongest being recently http://www.buyphenibut.co.uk/home.html and http://www.bulkpowders.com/ being just a tad weaker. Never had that liver pain you get from drinking vodka etc from it. It did give me lower back pain though. I did some reading and started taking bicarbonate of soda with the pheninbut and it took all the pains away. If I take 2/3 grams of phenibut I take 2/3 grams of bicarbonate of soda at the same time with white (not red) grapefruit juice. No more pains. Like many drugs it can take a few goes before you kind of start feeling the benefits, just dont take it for more than two days in a row.

If I take it now at 3 grams now (I have a big tolerance to it) it works great but it has always taken around three hours to kick in. Sometimes you need to listen to music or watch a movie to realise it's kicked in and then you'll realise you're enjoying it. Don't do what I did and take it over a month and build up a tolerance and end up at 8 grams a day. The withdrawals are really really horrible and last around 10/12 days for me anyway. Even now if I take 3 grams I'll feel very sociable and very motivated but two or three days later I get the backlash anxiety from it which I handle with some inderal. When I first started I don't remember the backlash really but it can be very addictive if it works for you like it did for me. It should be used when needed imo, no more than once every two weeks though.


----------

